# Opendownload-Betroffene gesucht!



## Heiko (3 November 2008)

Eine seriöse Produktionsfirma sucht Betroffene von opendownload.

Wer Interesse an der Veröffentlichung seines Falles hat kann sich bei mir melden. Ich leite die Mails dann weiter.

Kontakt an: [email protected] bzw. über das Kontaktformular.

Postings zu diesem Thema können im Forum hier  geschrieben werden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html


----------

